# GX-24 not cutting all letters in design



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm playing with my relatively new GX-24. I want to make a chloroplast sign and I'm trying to cut vinyl, but it's not cutting all letters! It skips some. It most likes to skip lowercase L's and uppercase i's. On the piece I just cut, it skipped other random letters. It doesn't seem to be consistent. This was outputting from illustrator I had the problem, and when I imported into CutStudio. In CutStudio, all the letters are shown and vectorized.

Any ideas?


----------



## capdaddy (Sep 18, 2008)

I have had some problems in my CutStudio as well, but when I had the problems, the letters weren't completely showing up in the software..... also, if any of the letters are hanging out of the border that you see, it won't cut them


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

It could be the cutting strip has some low spots. If your pressure is at the minimum needed to cut the vinyl and you hit a low spot it's not going to cut. You might try cutting a strip all the way across the machine to see if that's the problem.


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

It was software based. Illustrator doesn't recognize some letters and shapes sometimes as shapes to be cuts. It's funny but not in a haha sort of way. I'm getting the hang of it.


----------



## Pixiedust (May 10, 2011)

Hi,

I'm having the exact same problem with my Roland CX500. Thing is, i used exactly the same font last week to do a similar job and it cut all the lowercase L's and upercase I's fine with no problems. Suddenly this week it's not cutting them anymore! 

The rest of the design/letters cuts fine and if i change the font some of the others do work and cut those letters. It seems to be if the L or I is a straight line rather than a line with a tail or dot included it does not cut it.

I am using Corel X5 and Roland Cut Studio.

Could you tell me how you solved the problem please?

Many Thanks!


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Pixiedust said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm having the exact same problem with my Roland CX500. Thing is, i used exactly the same font last week to do a similar job and it cut all the lowercase L's and upercase I's fine with no problems. Suddenly this week it's not cutting them anymore!
> 
> ...


It could be any number of things, too many fonts installed; cutter settings... try converting it to curves and see if it cuts. How big is the design? How big in the page in CutStudio? What is the Space between the rollers on the cutter? Is it not cutting letters on the edge of the design or in the middle?

PS. this is a very old post you might have been better to start a new one.


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

Make sure if you use vector graphics that all the paths are closed and that you do select all when converting to poly line. I have replaced the cutting strips but that has only been to wear and tear and never not missing letters.


----------



## sdshirtman (Dec 27, 2010)

Are you creating outlines for your fonts before sending over or are you trying to output and cut the fonts directly. 

If so try creating outlines on the fonts then output to the plotter.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

make sure the vinyl tracks right. if it does not fall gently over each side you will get this affect. if it does not track straight then you will get high and low spots on the vinyl and the high spots will not cut.


----------



## Madflavours (Aug 20, 2009)

I am having a different problem. I have an expert 24 and when I load my vinyl and then transfer my project into vectorcut and send it to the cutter, it doesn't cut the complete project. 
For ex. I had SMITH as a name. When sent to cut it will cut SMIT and maybe half the H.
Any suggestions. 
i have the name set at 11.5 width x 2.5 height on a 15" vinyl roll.

I have wasted so many pieces trying to figure this out.

I send it through vector cut and set the origin on the cutter, but it misses the ending.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Madflavours said:


> I am having a different problem. I have an expert 24 and when I load my vinyl and then transfer my project into vectorcut and send it to the cutter, it doesn't cut the complete project.
> For ex. I had SMITH as a name. When sent to cut it will cut SMIT and maybe half the H.
> Any suggestions.
> i have the name set at 11.5 width x 2.5 height on a 15" vinyl roll.
> ...


How much space is between the grip rollers on the cutter? Or I should say from the blade to the grip roller on the other side? If this space is less than 11.5" this is the problem.


----------



## catago (Sep 2, 2010)

OK we were having the same Problem so we called Tec I have a Roland XC 540 they told us to take the Blade out put on paper towel and oil worked great then put A (1) drop in the holder it worked for us.... Cat


----------

